
Ask HN: What's stopping YC from publishing locations of their startups? - wewake
See for yourself here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;companies
======
snowmaker
Like mtmail said, it's not a secret; just a feature we haven't built yet.

Depending on your use-case, there are a couple of current options you might
look at:

[https://ycombinator.joinmonday.com/](https://ycombinator.joinmonday.com/) is
a list of all YC companies that are hiring and their current location. That
data is generated by scraping the companies' websites.

[https://www.workatastartup.com/directory](https://www.workatastartup.com/directory)
is our internal directory of all YC companies that are hiring for technical
roles, and also has location. This data is supplied by the companies directly.

May I ask what you were planning to use it for?

------
mtmail
Maybe nobody has asked for that yet?
[http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/)

~~~
wewake
Ok, just did. Thanks.

